# Washing Magnolia Leaves?



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

I collected a bunch of fallen magnolia leaves from the ground around a magnolia tree today. I recalled reading something about magnolia leaves making good leaf litter. The ones I got are mostly green/yellow with some brown since they fell off the tree. I think it may be a good idea to clean them to get bugs and stuff off. *What should I clean them with and how should I clean them? Will putting them in a bucket of water do any good? Also, will they sill be useful if I mash some of them into a few pieces? They're pretty big and my viv is pretty small.*

Thanks in advance


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Try to collect the dry leafs. What you can do is put the green/yellow leafs in a garabage bag and put somewhere for the leafs to dry. By the time the leafs are dy they should be brown in color. Also cleaning/baking/boiling the leafs also rids it of harmful parasites and bacteria that could harm your frogs and plants.


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> Try to collect the dry leafs. What you can do is put the green/yellow leafs in a garabage bag and put somewhere for the leafs to dry. By the time the leafs are dy they should be brown in color. Also cleaning/baking/boiling the leafs also rids it of harmful parasites and bacteria that could harm your frogs and plants.


I guess boiling would come before drying, correct? I'll go boil them... lol I'm boiling leaves, that's so odd.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, you are correct 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## tattoomc (Aug 23, 2012)

which is the best method to get the leaves clean? i guess what heat for the oven and how long? boiling for how long? and the drying i can figure out on my own... do i only need to do one of the heating methods? thanks


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't recommend boiling them (it's an extra, unnecessary step). I simply dump them (one hefty bag at a time) into the bathtub, soak, rinse and then air-dry for a few hours, then off to the oven for at least 10 minutes (or until dry if longer is necessary) at 300°.

-Christian


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

i used my pressure cooker 5lbs for 30 mins then set out to dry... no baking needed


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> I don't recommend boiling them (it's an extra, unnecessary step). I simply dump them (one hefty bag at a time) into the bathtub, soak, rinse and then air-dry for a few hours, then off to the oven for at least 10 minutes (or until dry if longer is necessary) at 300°.
> 
> -Christian



Soak in what? Also, is this advise good for ANY leaf litter? I collected sea grape & oak leaves today & would like to disinfect them before putting them in the viv (which is empty anyway, lol)


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

yeah i also wanted to use oak leaves as i have a few trees in my yard. also heard they could be used for tadpoles? same disinfecting process?


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

FrogBoyMike said:


> yeah i also wanted to use oak leaves as i have a few trees in my yard. also heard they could be used for tadpoles? same disinfecting process?


If collected in a pesticide and fertilizer free area, no need to wash... When you bake them they pretty much clean themselves.


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Good to know. That'll save me some time... next time, lol.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

good to know. thanks snake


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

I would still recommend washing them.
At the very least, when you bake them, it'll steam off the excess moisture and help to ensure a cleaner product. If you don't boil, then use a diluted bleach solution. (I prefer to boil as you can save the tannin rich water for tadpoles, etc)

Also- store the leaves in paper grocery bags. Plastic bags may cause your leaves to mold.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I boil then bake to a nice crisp. I don't harvest yellow or green leaves at all.


----------

